# Possibly a Endo???



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi just bought some plants and the store guy didn't know what this is...I thought it was possibly a Endo sp. Can someone id this for me? It is the very green plant with a flower stock behind the driftwood. Thanks.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It is an Aponogeton, either _Ulvaceous_ or _Crispus_.......


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> It is an Aponogeton, either _Ulvaceous_ or _Crispus_.......


I'll go with the former.


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

